# Dell XPS 9300 with i7 1065G7



## Ferrarista (Mar 30, 2022)

My XPS 9300 seems to become very slow when on battery (irrespective of the level of charge). I am just a beginner with ThrottleStop, but what I notice is that the FID for each logic core becomes sensibly lower when I unplug the laptop. Any help?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 30, 2022)

It is normal for laptops to slow down when you switch to battery power. Did you try using ThrottleStop to switch to the Windows High Performance power plan? That might help. 






If you run something simple like a TS Bench test set to 1 Thread, does your computer remain at a very low speed or does it speed up like it should? Post a screenshot of ThrottleStop while your CPU is loaded and this test is running. Open the Limit Reasons window so I can see if there are any reasons for throttling. Some laptops reduce the power limits when running on battery power to protect the battery from damage. Some laptops are engineered to be more like portable devices that you can move around and plug in elsewhere. They are not engineered to give anywhere near maximum performance when running on battery power. This feature, or lack of a feature, is never mentioned in the sales literature.


----------



## Ferrarista (Mar 30, 2022)

With reference to your last sentence, I would say that a laptop like the XPS 9300 should not be designed for being always plugged in, also considering that it's an ultrabook (designed for working also when unplugged).
Going to your questions:
1.I have already set the "High Performance" in the Performance box.
2. Attached you can find the screenshot of a TS benchmark both when plugged and unplugged
3. The windows with the limits reasons appears lke this in my case (see attached). When plugged in, just sometimes the "EDP OTHER" of CORE and RING become red while when on battery, the both of them are red all the time (while the rest stays yellow).


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 30, 2022)

You have a 10th Gen CPU but the BIOS did not enable Speed Shift Technology. This technology has been around since Intel's 6th Generation. Speed Shift was specifically created for improved off idle and light load response in mobile devices like you have.

Try checking the Speed Shift box in the TPL window to enable this technology. You should see *SST* in green on the main ThrottleStop screen after you do this. That might give you better light load performance when running on battery power.

Post a FIVR and TPL screenshot. There might be a couple of other settings that could use a tweak.


----------



## Ferrarista (Mar 30, 2022)

I've disabled the Speed Shift from the BIOS because it was suggested in another forum as a possible fix of the throttling of the CPU when on battery.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 30, 2022)

Give Speed Shift a try and see how it works out. As long as you are using the High Performance power plan, it should be OK. Check the FIVR window to see what Speed Shift EPP is set to in the monitoring table after you get Speed Shift enabled. If EPP is not being reported as 0 then try checking this option on the main screen of ThrottleStop. For most modern laptops, you do not need to check this box. The Windows power plan takes care of EPP automatically.


----------



## Ferrarista (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi, I'm sorry, I got confused with the SpeedStep option. Unfortunately there is no Speed Shift option in the BIOS. I activated Speed Shift from ThrottleStop, but no gree SST appears.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 30, 2022)

Ferrarista said:


> I activated Speed Shift from ThrottleStop, but no green SST appears.


That is odd. Can you post a screenshot of the TPL window?

The main screen of ThrottleStop usually shows this after you check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window and press OK.





Edit - It will also show the appropriate Min and Max values.


----------



## Ferrarista (Mar 30, 2022)

Ok, I had to activate it from the TPL window (as I said I'm a beginner, so I might make mistakes). Although now SST is green, I honestly can't see any difference when in idle (in the sense that the FID go down if I unplug the power cable). I'll give a try and check what happens to the overall performance.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 30, 2022)

The Speed Shift EPP value that can be seen in the FIVR monitoring table is what controls your CPU. When you pull the plug, it is normal for laptops to slow down to protect the battery. They change the EPP value. See what the FIVR monitoring table reports when you do this.


----------



## Ferrarista (Mar 30, 2022)

Attached you can see the FIVR monitoring table


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 30, 2022)

ThrottleStop is not working correctly. When using Windows 11, you have to disable the Windows virtualization features and Core Isolation - Memory Integrity or else ThrottleStop will not be able to read and write information to your CPU. Here is some more information about this. 









						throttlestop dead on windows 11
					

I installed the windows 11 insider preview, loaded up all the programs and games, but as i noticed it seems changing offset voltage no longer does anything and also some of readings are wrong (turbo ratio and memory freq) as seen here   is there a workaround or microsoft added some stuff to...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




How is your CPU speed now when running that 1 Thread TS Bench test?


----------



## Ferrarista (Mar 30, 2022)

I honestly don't see much change in the FID value of the thread under benchmark. I will try this fix for win 11

And I also confirm that I don't see any improvement in the laptop performance (when on battery, enlarging or reducing a window is a bit laggy and also typing in a chat or in the browser is laggy). Tomorrow I'll try this woraround about virtualization and core isolation. Thanks for your patience.


----------

